# mod_fcgid shared memory use in jail



## Amishacker (Feb 27, 2014)

When mod_fcgid is run in my new-minted webhost jail, apache24 fails to start and logs:

```
[fcgid] [pid -snip-] (-snip-)Function not implemented: mod_fcgid: Can't create shared memory for size 1192488 bytes
```

Having found https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=23263
...I set security.jail.sysvipc_allowed=1 - I also tried security.jail.param.allow.sysvipc=1 - no value change
After systemV was enabled, same lack of joy (post reboot). I am missing something obvious?

The same configuration functions on the host with the same ports:
Apache2.4.6 (from ports, Suexec enabled, otherwise default)
php5.4 (from pkg, default), ap24-mod_fcgi (from ports, no config)
on 9.1-STABLE amd64

I would like to fix this, but I would also like to suexec wrap fcgi (php really) per vhost/user without enabling systemv shared memory.
In other words, open to better solutions - it seems like one should exist.

More info needed?


----------

